# Saugeye Stocking in MWCD lakes for 2021



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Atwood....05/13 & 14/2021......340,532....Fingerlings
Charles Mill....5/11/2021..........134,914.... "
Clendening....5/12-19/2021.........340,508... "
Leesville....5/13 & 24/2021.......136497....... "
Piedmont....5/12 & 21/2021......475,752 "
Seneca.....4/09/2021................3,587,715.... Fry
Tappan....5/13 & 24/2021........456,205 Fingerlings
Wills Creek....5/13/2021..........37,584 "


Not a MWCD lake but Salt Fork on 5/14/2021....764,694....fingerlings


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Perfect for the meat grinder !!
Say the Bearded Ones !!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be dead by the time they're 15"....lol


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> I'll be dead by the time they're 15"....lol



They will be 15" in 2023 or so....


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Friend of a friend that lives on Seneca says he’s called ODNR on bearded guys grinding fish on the boat while fishing. U guys think they really do that a lot?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Not on the boat, but they do do that....


----------

